# R.I.P. Hallie Bug



## camskyw (Jan 10, 2012)

Hope you are having a ball with all the other kitty angels










Oct. 1997 - Jan. 6th, 2009


----------



## camskyw (Jan 10, 2012)

Tried to add this to the Rainbow Bridge but don't know if I succeeded or not - Sorry if I've got it in wrong place.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

The post is in the rainbow bridge. 

I had seen this pic in Lucky's album the other day and was going to ask you about this beautiful cat.

If you're willing, would love to hear about her...


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am sorry about your kitty. That is a sweet picture of her.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss and Hallie Bug in peace and playing


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

What a beautiful little kitty! Their memories just never fade for us, do they.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Is this a kitty you had before Lucky? I think she is having a blast with all the other kitties in kitty heaven with lots of mice and toys from Santa


----------

